# IPV4 100W Now in Stock - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (14/5/15)

They are here!!!









http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/ipv4-100w

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## eviltoy (14/5/15)

Organise one laybuy there


----------



## VandaL (14/5/15)

eviltoy said:


> Organise one laybuy there


Eviltoy right now,

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Keyaam (14/5/15)

Are there any combos with batteries available?


----------



## eviltoy (14/5/15)

VandaL said:


> Eviltoy right now,



Mos know


----------

